

Ask HN: Review my secret santa site - jshieh

I just launched a simple tool to organize a secret santa gift exchange and would love to hear reviews and comments from you all.  Thanks!<p>http://www.secret-santa-organizer.com/
======
Scott_MacGregor
Nice idea, very timely. I like the simple artwork. You can collect a lot of
work emails this way. If it were my site I would:

1\. Have some more cute simple Santa, snowman, gifts artwork in the header
area so it sets the mood for the customer when it pops open in the browser.

2\. _"Maybe"_ try for a more green and red holiday color theme vs the light
blue which seems frosty but not so holiday like to me personally.

3\. Put something on the right sidebar above the ads like a flash movie that
is holiday related and funny enough and cute enough to get this passed from
user to user via work email with a hey look at this video title to the email.
Something people will think unique enough to pass around at work to their
email list. Then try to get people to email it as a link. Like a silly Rudolph
the red nosed reindeer telling a joke or something that people will think is
clever enough (and clean enough) to pass around to their email list.

4\. Put in a hook to use it, free giveaway to someone or some work group of
something small to medium sized. 10 $50 gift cards, etc...

5\. Brand it at the top proudly with a logo, so people will remember the brand
and come back to your site year after year.

6\. Maybe think about moving the Google ads horizontal below the packages for
better flow on the page.

